
LibreOffice announces new “MUFFIN” user interface concept - mksaunders
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/12/21/the-document-foundation-announces-the-muffin-a-new-tasty-user-interface-concept-for-libreoffice/
======
nycticorax
Sure seems like LibreOffice would be better off investing in stability than in
this sort of thing. Honestly, one of the things I like about LibreOffice is
that the UI is fairly traditional. I'm all for innovation, but in my opinion
most of the changes in desktop UI since about 2000 have been questionable
change masquerading as innovation. Maybe I'm just old.

~~~
mksaunders
1) As the blog post says, it's optional, so if you like the traditional
interface, you can still use it.

2) Regarding "investing in", it's a free and open source community-driven
project. The community decides what to work on. If you think the community
should "invest" in something else, please feel free to join the community :-)

~~~
nycticorax
1\. It's optional, but its existence increases the testing burden for all
other parts of the application, because now there are more options to test.
See here:

[https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-
list/2002-Apri...](https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-
list/2002-April/msg00623.html)

2\. Communities, like individuals, sometimes make mistakes. It's OK to voice
ones opinion that a mistake is a mistake. And they are free to ignore me if
they disagree.

